# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Where to buy Recycled Tasmanian Oak Floorboards in Melbourne

## hugopeterson

Hi All 
Wondering if anyone knows of a good place to buy some recycled boards in Melbourne? 
I need to replace about 8sqm of floorboards as the previous owners used chipboard when they extended... The original boards are 133mm Tasmanian Oak and have quite a lot of colour shift/variation. I found one batch that looked quite pale and even in colour but I'm sure its quite hard to tell how it will look when polished??? 
Thanks for your help 
Hugo

----------


## Dusty

Classic re-cycled floors
97608808 or 0419506855 
Skye demolition
97890888

----------


## Williamstown

There is a place that specialised in Australian Hardwood (and reclaimed timber I think) on Kororiot Creek Rd in Altona.  Forget the name sorry.

----------


## 123

Why is it that you want recycled? it may be easier to just use new Tasmanian Oak flooring, 133 for a Tasmanian timber is standard, try calling Gunns timber in your state? you may have to go through there website, 
Good luck!
P.S if there is a fair bit of variation, order a bit more so you can pick and choose accordingly

----------


## Chesand

The place in Kororoit Creek Rd is Shiver-me-Timbers.

----------


## hugopeterson

> Why is it that you want recycled?

  Hi All 
Thanks very much for such quick and helpful replies.  
As far as I can gather I'm better off with recycled as it will be an easier match with the old boards (which make up about 75% of the floor), in regards to ageing/drying process and size/water content. Hope I'm on the right track? 
Will definately get some extra boards and there is stock at some of the above places. 
Thanks again 
Hugo

----------


## 123

Generally if you are to re-sand the existing floor back to raw when coating the new flooring you should get a pretty close match that way, Tasmanian Oak, from what i have seen has not changed to much over the years so it should not be to hard to get a close match.

----------


## Dusty

Personally, I strongly recommend getting the secondhand material to do any sort of repair work. 
Here is a job I sanded & finished recently, where I advised the owner and builder to go with secondhand boards for the small extension. The owner was keen to go with my suggestions, the builder on the other hand, thought it would of been easier to use new material. He was right, the new stuff was easier to work with, but the end result was no where near as good as it could of been if recycled boards were used.

----------


## TJAY

The guys at Delta in Plummer St, Port Melbourne have got it all, at reasonable prices and I've found they're top blokes to deal with. 
Not so happy with a pricey bloke in Spotswood.

----------


## wiangube

hugopeterson 
Have you reviewed the oak flooring in this website:  http://www.gatewoodfloors.com/index....how/catid/5059 
?

----------

